# Why Are Foxes SO Popular!?



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't understand, can somebody explain?Aesthetically speaking, they are one of the most common animals in the world, with almost no variation to them. Physically speaking, they aren't that strong. They ARE cunning. I just don't know if people's fursona is a fox because of the traits of a fox, if they are just in love with that animal or what? No hate here, just curious why foxes COMPLETELY dominate over any other animal.

If you're a fox, please explain this mystery.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 9, 2016)

I think it's the fluffy tails, tbh. Though, I would have thought that wolves would be slightly more popular than foxes? I dunno. My guess is the tails. I mean, I would have a fluffy tail if I could.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 9, 2016)

I think the answer lies in the early days of the fandom, but I am not interested enough to look it up, haha. I've never understood why foxes are so popular, either. I can understand wolves, because of the incorrectly-asserted idea of the "lone wolf badass," but not sure about foxes.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 10, 2016)

I can pretty much guarantee it's because everyone still had a crush on this dude when the internet was young.

Plus they're kind of dogs + cats which is the ultimate critter combo that's relatable to most people. Fluffy, cute, but also a dog sort of.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

stablercake said:


> I can pretty much guarantee it's because everyone still had a crush on this dude when the internet was young.
> 
> Plus they're kind of dogs + cats which is the ultimate critter combo that's relatable to most people. Fluffy, cute, but also a dog sort of.


Basically, this.

Disney's Robin Hood didn't need the physique of a superhero to be one (Costner did, but then again, Waterworld). He had the wit, he got the girl, he could even thread an arrow through another arrow at sixty paces (by deflecting said arrow with yet another arrow in-flight) dude was impressively-skilled and he took no shit from "Authorities" (because really, who wants to obey a usurper to the throne and a swindling pig of a constable?)

Plus, Foxes are floofy and sly.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 10, 2016)

Ha. Never thought of good old Robin Hood. 

And I thought it was this the whole time.






Kidding. Ugh.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I don't understand, can somebody explain?Aesthetically speaking, they are one of the most common animals in the world, with almost no variation to them. Physically speaking, they aren't that strong. They ARE cunning. I just don't know if people's fursona is a fox because of the traits of a fox, if they are just in love with that animal or what? No hate here, just curious why foxes COMPLETELY dominate over any other animal.
> 
> If you're a fox, please explain this mystery.


Well, I picked a fox for the look and the traits. Well, I also had no idea how popular they were among furries when I made my sona. XD I picked a fox because I like canines and the traits seemed more fitting for me than a wolf, cunning, agile, and a more loner life style than a wolf pack. You could say I'm a lone wolf. XD I'm sorry, that was terrible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxes are handsome keen-eyed bad boys.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 10, 2016)

This all sounds accurate. I imagine Zootopia's main fox character will haul in a herd more fox lovers to the fandom.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 10, 2016)

They work very well with Dragons alot. And Dragons are super popular too. So by extension?... idk lol.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2016)

Because we're cute sextoys. :v

Deal with it.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 10, 2016)

I agree with @stablercake They are fluffy, and more slender canine. They my not be as powerful as wolves but seem less aggressive. They seem more unique to the canine family. They are just adorable and orange. X3 
Maybe people relay to them more.

And also helps that we have a lot of figures with the fox. Robbin Hood, What does the fox say, Mr. Fox, Miles Tails Power, Tod (Fox and the Hound), and many more. Most of them are positive.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I agree with @stablercake They are fluffy, and more slender canine. They my not be as powerful as wolves but seem less aggressive. They seem more unique to the canine family. They are just adorable and orange. X3
> Maybe people relay to them more.
> 
> And also helps that we have a lot of figures with the fox. Robbin Hood, What does the fox say, Mr. Fox, Miles "Tails" Prower, Tod (Fox and the Hound), and many more. Most of them are positive.



I fully expect for people to try to get under my skin with the lyrics to that song once I finish my fursuit. To which I will probably laugh and sing the "Tchoff" verse.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 10, 2016)

Probably because of old cartoons and their popularity in mainstream culture as being about as adorable as dogs or cats. I think (and someone will correct me if i'm wrong) the list of cute internet creatures goes: Cats, Dogs, Foxes.

Personally I like Gazelles but... you know...~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2016)

Foxes are cute, and well known.
There are plenty of other cute animals, but since less people know of them, they're not as popular.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 10, 2016)

IMHO, this fandom needs more red pandas.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 10, 2016)

I really want to say pop culture outside of the fandom plays a part. People like the qualities associated with them, (you've given some yourself, and stablercake's given a really big hint at another), and they see themselves that way as well. Hence, the fox has pretty much become the poster boy of the furry fandom. On the other hand, animals that don't get as much love in popular culture have a tendency not to get it in the fandom either from what I've seen. I *AM* aware of other cougars in the fandom but the ones I know of and interact with are few in number.


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2016)

I think they're popular for a number of reasons:

1. They're very common, yet conversely also very elusive; as wolves have become nearly extinct in the US, they are the largest predator.

2. Though technically canine, they also have many feline traits: Retractable claws, excellent night vision, agility.

3. They have a rich mythology in both Western and Eastern cultures, dating back to ancient times.

4. In the furry world, they're cute, and as everyone knows, foxes will do *almost anything*...and they often seem to have a good sense of humor.

5. Japan.

6. They smell musky, sorta like a skunk.


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 10, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


>


You make a very compelling argument.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 10, 2016)

I thought foxes _weren't _canines ^^;


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2016)

@Aloe-ki: It does seem like that; they're at a sort of dividing point between the canine and feline branches, but canine.


Kingdom: Animalia
Phylum: Chordata
Class: Mammalia
Order: Carnivora
Family: Canidae
Genus: _Vulpes_
Species: *V. vulpes   *(red fox)

(apologies for the quick wiki cut and paste, but my paws are gettin' tired from...er...typing!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2016)

If you guys need a dog-shaped animal which isn't actually a canine, look no further than the Hyena, which is a feliform: 

Hyena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh. @Simo 

I was actually going to mention hyenas X3 @Fallowfox


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 10, 2016)

This is the reason why I like foxes...


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 10, 2016)

I wish I had a pet fox, if only for the sole reason that I would pretend not to acknowledge that's it's a fox. I would constantly refer to it as a dog. Mess with people. 

"Hey man, you got a cute fox." 

"Oh, you mean my dog? Yeah, I had this puppy for a while now."

Also, THIS:


----------



## Tao (Mar 10, 2016)

I guess because they have brighter colors than a wolf/husky and have knots.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

Tao said:


> I guess because they have brighter colors than a wolf/husky and have knots.


Ewww, foxes have "knots", TMI... but I guess I'm just not into THAT side of the fandom haha. Still, it's pretty interesting, because if asked, I never would have guessed they did.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok, I'm sorry, but WTF is a knot?


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Ok, I'm sorry, but WTF is a knot?


Trust me... it's better left unknown


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 10, 2016)

Same reason why vampires are popular. They have sparkles and glow in the dark. :v


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 11, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Trust me... it's better left unknown



Your user title says "revamping the fandom" and you're uncomfortable with anatomy?


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 11, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Your user title says "revamping the fandom" and you're uncomfortable with anatomy?


Hahaha, I was roll playing then?


----------



## glitchology (Mar 11, 2016)

Because they're cute, because they're a canine that's not a wolf, because they're generally around and a lot of furs have likely seen one in person, or because they're basically a cat that's a dog?


----------



## Deasel (Mar 11, 2016)

Orange and white are a nice color combination. Bushy tail, sleek body and cute face make for a great cartoon character.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 11, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> If you guys need a dog-shaped animal which isn't actually a canine, look no further than the Hyena, which is a feliform:
> 
> Hyena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wow, I didn't know that. I always thought they were canines.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Ok, I'm sorry, but WTF is a knot?



It's a structure at the base of the penis in many canines which engorges and locks the male and female together while they copulate.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 11, 2016)

knots... they definitely do spice things up


----------



## HelixPhoenix (Mar 11, 2016)

id guess its just because theyre fairly easy to draw compared to other animals.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 11, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It's a structure at the base of the penis in many canines which engorges and locks the male and female together while they copulate.



Oh yeah, that makes sense...



SkyFurCreations said:


> Trust me... it's better left unknown



Liar!


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 11, 2016)

*Clear throat*


1.






2.





3.





4.






5.






The List goes on.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 12, 2016)

Zootopia is definately going to cause the Fox population to rise even further lol.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Mar 15, 2016)

Probably the media, You have Robin Hood and Fantastic Mr Fox. Also their just darn right cute and very popular.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2016)

Foxes are definitely canines, where are you people learning this shit?


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 15, 2016)

They are the suave middle ground between canids and felines.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2016)

They are not related to cats


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 15, 2016)

Volkodav said:


> They are not related to cats


Biologically no. 

But I wasn't speaking biologically.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 16, 2016)

Brachy seem to be rare, may we discuss why that is?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2016)

Volkodav said:


> Foxes are definitely canines, where are you people learning this shit?



I think that, because they are lithe and small, that some people incorrectly perceive them as having feline qualities.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 16, 2016)

you don't need to be an fox to understand why foxes are so popular
1# almost anyone and everyone thinks they are cute
2# they can get away with doing all sorts of questionable things, all they need to do to get out of an awkward moment is act cute 
3# an warm, fluffy and lovable feeling that come form all the all fox clubs and other furs.   
4# last but never least an little something I like to call fursona bandwagoning.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 16, 2016)

Fursona bandwagoning? Questionable things? Must be conspiracy


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 16, 2016)

when I say questionable, I mean 'knoty'.... heheheh


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh noes, I may not have fur, but I still understand what ya mean :/


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 16, 2016)

*shrugs* once you see so many foxes get like that, they just aren't cute anymore.......


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 16, 2016)

What the heck is a Brachy? If you mean a tarantula, your icon sure doesn't look like one.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 16, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> *shrugs* once you see so many foxes get like that, they just aren't cute anymore.......


How have you SEEN foxes get... like that?


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 16, 2016)

A Brachy is short for Brachydios, and da heck you think I'm tarantula!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 16, 2016)

because I was one once.... an long time ago


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 16, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> A Brachy is short for Brachydios, and da heck you think I'm tarantula!


 Well, since you didn't say the full name of the species, I logically thought you were abbreviating for the tarantula species hahaha Brachypelma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I think that, because they are lithe and small, that some people incorrectly perceive them as having feline qualities.


have you ever heard a real one whine? it's like a mutant cat!






....i shouldn't have watched that, i was infected with cute...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2016)

@Moderator-Gazelle No I hadn't heard a fox whine...also I didn't realise you were a real person; your username had led me to believe that you were a robot that removed spam.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> @Moderator-Gazelle No I hadn't heard a fox whine...also I didn't realise you were a real person; your username had led me to believe that you were a robot that removed spam.









;3

For the slightly off topic: In that case go check out Forum Introductions~


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 16, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Well, since you didn't say the full name of the species, I logically thought you were abbreviating for the tarantula species hahaha Brachypelma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I thought it was short for Brachiosaurus


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 16, 2016)

H


Strangeguy32000 said:


> I thought it was short for Brachiosaurus


It is, but honestly, "Brach" is short for many things hahaha.


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 16, 2016)

My guess would be how they mix some of the most popular traits of felines and canines into one animal. Seriously, they're basically cat-dogs in both appearance and personality.

Likewise as a result of having traits of two of the most common animals a person will see in their life, makes them easy to anthropomorphize. Plus them being wild makes them a bit more exotic.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 17, 2016)

I had no idea there was a tarantula that started with Brachy


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 17, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> I had no idea there was a tarantula that started with Brachy


And not just A tarantula either, an entire GENUS of them!


----------



## malibu (Mar 18, 2016)

Foxes are so cute and fluffy. It's hard not to love 'em.


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 18, 2016)

Because they are cute and fluffy


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Either sexuality or conformists.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

Because foxes.


----------

